# starting samba

## bjoern

Hello again...

Now that I've got my Printserver running gentoo;-) I'm trying to solve another Problem:

The thing is I added samba to the default runlevel: rc-update add samba default.

I restart the computer and Samba seems to be brought up successfully but I can't connect to shares or printers. When I issue /etc/init.d/samba stop or restart I get an error message saying there is no process to stop. and when I say start it says samba already running.

On the other hand the system works perfectly when I boot the system and start samba automatically. 

Could it be that the network connection has to be up when starting samba? If so, how can I do that...? Currently I put /sbin/dhcpcd in /etc/conf.d/local.start. The commands in there seem to be executed after everything else...

Any suggestions?

bjoern

----------

## bjoern

Sorry, it must be:

On the other hand the system works perfectly when I boot the system and start samba MANUALLY.

----------

## sven

Remove dhcpd from /etc/conf.d/local.start, type "rc-update add dhcpd default", reboot and try again. 

I guess dhcpd should be started before samba...

----------

## bjoern

OK, so far so good...

But I need to start the DHCP CLIENT daemon, not the server and when emerging the client there is no init script created:-((

----------

